# Nanolex UK Enthusiast Detailing Day



## NanolexUK

Hey Guys,

On the back of organising our first Nanolex UK pro training course, we are holding an enthusiast detailing day on Sunday 4th October 2015.

This will be held at Cheshire Auto Detailing in Knutsford, Cheshire.

Florian Kessler from Nanolex will be attending, and we will be doing a full day of product demonstrations and instructions on the full Nanolex Range.

It gives enthusiasts the opportunity to learn all of our products and how to use them correctly.

This will include application techniques for the sealant range.

We will also be running through the full Nanolex Maintenance system used by Professional Detailers worldwide, used to care for cars protected with Nanolex Sealants.

Products will be available to purchase on the day and we accept card payments.

Everyone is welcome and should be a great day 

For any more information please do not hesitate to comment on the thread, or PM us via Detailing World or Facebook (Nanolex UK & Ireland).

Alternatively you can email us on [email protected]

If we can confirm numbers, we may be able to arrange an onsite burger / snack van for people to purchase food from.
Failing that, we can break for lunch and there are local supermarkets and eateries within walking distance of the workshop.

We look forward to hearing back from you all!!


----------



## Brian1612

Recently used your premium glass sealant kit, if this lasts 6+ months I will be very impressed. Water starts to move at as little as 30mph!


----------



## NanolexUK

If the effects start to tail off at all, you can rejuvenate the sealant by either using the Nanolex Rejuvenating Shampoo, or Nanolex Pure shampoo with a coat of washcoat afterwards.

I've had it on my personal car for 14 months now and still works great


----------



## camerashy

can I check the address and start time please
Unit H Stanley Road Trading Estate, Stanley Road, Knutsford WA16 0EG


----------



## NanolexUK

camerashy said:


> can I check the address and start time please
> Unit H Stanley Road Trading Estate, Stanley Road, Knutsford WA16 0EG


Address is correct, and we will be starting around 11am.


----------



## fethead

Do we have to put our names down or can we just turn up? I have a new car that weekend and would love to bring a friend and see what you offer.

Richard


----------



## NanolexUK

If anyone attending can just mention on here that they are attending, we can make arrangements for tea, coffee etc..

James


----------

